
Google Finance portfolios are gone - ryannevius
https://google.com/finance
======
ryannevius
Product forum discussion: [https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-
topic/webs...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-
topic/websearch/uf8q-AaPiyQ)

